# Pimp my motorhead Pavoni



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

well it was either going to be pimp my chip pan pavoni or Pimp "my god your greasy" Pavoni

I think the Motorhead reference suits the all chrome and grease look that the previous owner was going for... has to be a single bloke this one with a love for deep frying- a life style i can only dream of..........wipes a tear from his eye

so on with the initial assessment and the pics - please look away if easily offended


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yuck. Swafega at the ready!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hmm... yes... very nice


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Lemmy Pavoni sounds about right to me

Edit: not sure how to incorporate a studded leather lever


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and a big question is who has been messing about with it as the base says 97, the element has also been replaced in 97 with an element but the its a dual element without a pressurestat and switch from an 80s pav ! hmm

Edit - did i mention that it was posted full of water hahahahaha - and scale of course

Edit 2 - I'm told that the twin element was an option in 97 - hmm



















and some music to pimp by- enter the sandman seems appropriate based on the amount of scale


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Surely it was very much loved.... in a way...


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like my father's (actually it looks better) that I've offered to clean up be he likes it the way it is.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The grease keeps the rust away.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The grease keeps the rust away.


I knew it reminded me of something. Waxoyl


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So work forced me to use up some leave rather than carry it over- and ive been itching to degrease this - hopefully it will stop the lemmy nightmares.

first I rigged up a new piece of wire - can you spot the fault with the old one hahaha- and the boiler worked - on both elements


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Then on with removing and recording the wiring ,

Remove the thermal fuse - note the white thermal paste

Remove the element -three allen bolts

Then remove the boiler to base nut with a three leg oil filter tool


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Warning more dirty pictures - is there a prize for the dirtiest piston of the year ? - seriously ive decoked engine pistons that were cleaner than this - I'm sure i can smell illy


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Then it was ready for a bath - it took 2 of pulycaf and one final of oven cleaner - it was that bad!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm lost for words!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Now you are going to see the fingerprints you leave on it


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

post clean-up I think its time to change the soundtrack in the pimping bunker- do you have anything appropriate Mr killminster?










 - glad you got the name of your next band right after this one


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Another epic taking place before our eyes, brilliant as per usual and some of the best reading on here. Looking forward to the next instalment


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having failed to impress my grandson as the Easter bunny, i retreated to the cellar to straighten the wonky handle, a common fault on pav's

1 remove handle

2 hit the rivet with a punch and a small hammer - fail

3 Hit it with a normal hammer - fail

4 what would the Easter bunny do - hit it with a lump hammer - bingo - another Easter resurrection.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the base of the chrome pav is in pretty good nick with just a spot of rust under the boiler ring where water has been trapped

- Rubbed with tin foil and water - apparently the tinfoil and water create a very fine aluminium oxide and the tin foil and oxide are softer than the chrome so only abrade the rust or dirt - seems to work

- treated the rust spot with an earbud dabbed in rust killer, as it will strip the chrome given enough time.

- wiped of the surface with meths

- masked the area with tape then a quick coat of acid etch followed by some heat resistant top coat

- the rest of the underside has a very thin coating of chrome / nickel so to protect it further a quick coat of engine detailing spray - a type of slightly oily silicon finish

would have been easier to just cover it up with the new gasket but seems a pity not to fix it properly when the chrome is in such good nick


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I really, really wish a bell would ring and alert me when you post, Jimbo


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I really, really wish a bell would ring and alert me when you post, Jimbo


I think its possible if you click on a profile and click add as friend - however you end up getting an email about every half arsed opinion and comment i make - trust me it would be a nightmare


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:



> I think its possible if you click on a profile and click add as friend - however you end up getting an email about every half arsed opinion and comment i make - trust me it would be a nightmare


I may be wrong but I think I only have one friend. That's enough for me (and my email inbox)!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I really, really wish a bell would ring and alert me when you post, Jimbo


If you were on tapatalk you could follow him.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

piston pimp / and fit

having waved off the grandson and family on the train the Easter bunny was free to return to the bunker and pimp and fit the pavs piston

The shaft had some scoring to ran it in a chuck with 1200g wet and dry

Used some steel wool to get in the grooves then buffed through 3 grades of polish - sounds like it takes ages but really just 20min start to finish


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

An Easter bunny's work is never done


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

then a quick smear of food safe silicon grease and the new piston seals went on - one facing up and the other down

Quick smear around the piston chamber the pressed on the piston while working around the seal edge with a blunt screwdriver so the piston can push fully into the cylinder.

Next on with the shower screen followed by the grouphead seal with a smear of silicon and a prod here and there from a blunt proddy thing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

are these commissions Jim, or just a passion?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> are these commissions Jim, or just a passion?


this is just a machine i took pity on after becoming concerned for its future on ebay







- as its a twin element 97 model ( i use a 97 single element) as my daily machine- i will try them out side by side to work out the merits of dual coil vs single coil with pressurestat, and work out which one to keep - ive also got my 73 awaiting the new dual coil and as you know there is only so many machines you can run at once as i would need three arms.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So what's your plan once you've finished them Jim?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> So what's your plan once you've finished them Jim?


I suspect i will end up with the 73 pav dual and the 97 dual side by side having a taste off - it would be hard to part with the 73 Pav after all the work but it may finance the next step up poss a spring lever of some sorts


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hiding holes - in their wisdom for several years Pavoni decided to put a screw through the bottom of the drip tray to hold the base on - hmmm i wonder where the water will go - genius - So having killed and removed the rust its still exposed to water and humidity, so again a dab of etch primer then chrome paint to make it sort of disappear. Once reassembled fully I will use a spot of silicone to bed the screw it.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tightening the boiler to base nut - having done a few of these and trying to avoid the common loose base syndrome, this is my method - it works for me anyway

Hold the flat section of the group head in a vice with cardboard to protect it

Pop a gasket on the boiler and the base

Tighten the boiler nut by hand then use the three leg oil filter ratchet to tighten fully (leave the base at an angle of about 20 Deg out of true )

Finally tighten the nut the last 20deg while also turning the base - this will set it solid.

then flip it over and check the boilers alignment with the group head and adjust if needed.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pav rocker switch teardown and clean, like the exterior the switch although fully functional had been subject to the same chip pan preservation routine that the previous owner had applied so was pretty minging, - a new switch is just £10 inc postage but is the more modern rounded type and where's the fun of parting with a tenner when the old one just needs a clean.

Each rocker pops out with a bit of carefull levering with a very thin knife or feeler gauge, they are held in place with the central pivot lugs

Behind each rocker is a spring which holds in place the two metal rocker contactors, make a note of which way round they go

The red rocker has a clear red top cover that comes off its white base which contains an led bulb (clean this by hand as you cant dunk it in cafiza) the rest you can apart from the base which you can set to with some earbuds using cafiza solution, the rest as I say just dunk away.

After a few minutes clean each component and dry with a bit of kitchen roll

The metal rockers will need a bit of a scrub with an old toothbrush, ive then given them and the contacts still inside the switch a spray with electrical contact cleaner - not strictly required but ive got a can so why not.

Then reassemble - metal rockers in the right way round, then the springs and plastic witches just snap into place.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

And the rest of the pictures


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> And the rest of the pictures
> 
> View attachment 33421
> View attachment 33422
> ...


Who knew a switch strip down could be so satisfying. Awesome work


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Pav rocker switch teardown and clean, like the exterior the switch although fully functional had been subject to the same chip pan preservation routine that the previous owner had applied so was pretty minging, - a new switch is just £10 inc postage but is the more modern rounded type and where's the fun of parting with a tenner when the old one just needs a clean.
> 
> Each rocker pops out with a bit of carefull levering with a very thin knife or feeler gauge, they are held in place with the central pivot lugs
> 
> ...


Not what I wanted to see with my morning flakes!! I feel unhealthy just looking at all that grease crud!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> And the rest of the pictures
> 
> View attachment 33421
> View attachment 33422
> ...


Oh the relief


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah but whats " springs and *plastic witches* just snap back into place" mean !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> yeah but whats " springs and *plastic witches* just snap back into place" mean !


The joy of spill hecker


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Last bits of finishing this off

new boiler seal / clamped in place with the three bolts - tightened in sequence to keep the pressure on the seal even all the way round.

Spot of thermal paste to seat the thermal cutout - (computer chip heat sink compound )

Then after popping the switch back I fdoolowed or I could FOLLOW the wiring diagram I made.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Quick polish of the boiler cap and steam arm knob

They always go mat near the boiler from the heat


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

fdoolowed, my new favourite word 

Can hardly wait to see it finished.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Then on for a test fire up and check for leaks - and then the fashion shots just for the shiggles









and its looking a lot less greasy Motorhead and more pav---aroti


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

That said, Lemmy was in a class of his own.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Banjoman said:


> That said, Lemmy was in a class of his own.


True and surprisingly wise -



"Integrity is everything to me. I will not die ashamed. I will live on my deathbed knowing that I gave it my best shot, and everything else is meaningless to me."

"People don't read anymore. It's a sad state of affairs. Reading's the only thing that allows you to use your imagination. When you watch films it's someone else's vision, isn't it?"

"People don't become better when they're dead; you just talk about them as if they are. But it's not true! People are still *******s, they're just dead *******s!"

"My ethic is: 'Eat, drink and be merry, for tomorrow we die.' You can be as careful as you want, but you're going to die anyway, so why not have fun?"
​

​


"Home is in here [tapping temple]. Where you live is just a geographical preference."

"If you didn't do anything that wasn't good for you it would be a very dull life. What are you gonna do? Everything that is pleasant in life is dangerous. Have you noticed that? I'd like to find the bastard that thought that one up."

"That was a great time, the summer of '71 - I can't remember it, but I'll never forget it!"

"As you go through life's rich tapestry, you realize that most people you meet aren't fit to shine your shoes. It's a sad fact, but it's true. A good friend is someone who'd hide you if you were on the run for murder. How many of them do you know?"

"In my life so far, I have discovered that there are really only two kinds of people: those who are for you, and those who are against you. Learn to recognize them, for they are often and easily mistaken for each other."
​

​


"I don't do

regrets. Regrets are pointless. It's too late for regrets. You've already done it, haven't you? You've lived your life. No point wishing you could change it."

"It seems that our brave new world is becoming less tolerant, spiritual and educated than it ever was when I was young.
​


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow.

Totally missed this one - awesome thread, overall, love the Lemmy references, what a character! And it fits the LaPav in question surprisingly well...

There's only one mistake you made: you should've bathed it in Jack Daniel's and Coke all day.

I hear it makes things last for 70 years


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Another top resto thread - love it!



jimbojohn55 said:


> True and surprisingly wise -
> 
> "My ethic is: 'Eat, drink and be merry, for tomorrow we die.' You can be as careful as you want, but you're going to die anyway, so why not have fun?"


I didn't get it from him but it's been my forum sig for ages. My other favourite one is the one from Hunter S Thompson: "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming 'Wow! What a Ride!'"

Edit: the actual quote instead of my slightly shaky memory of how it went.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

